# Job hunting in Hong Kong



## 13cyberphoenix (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, I am an American but I want to move out of the US for personal reasons. I am considering moving to Asia so that is why I have spent my summer vacation so far in Asia. I arrived here in Hong Kong just a couple days ago. I know a little bit of Mandarin and Japanese but I do not know any Cantonese. However, I am also interested in finding IT employment in HK. 

I am thinking about visiting some companies here that interest me, but I'm not sure how to go about it. Should I just try cold-calling some companies? Would it considered rude to speak to them in English? I cannot speak any Cantonese. Also, is it OK to even email them speculative applications or should I have written?

Any advice will be appreciated!


----------

